# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  minh muon kai dat internet 8 thi minh tai ve va kai nhu the nao vay may ban

## vanphongchothuequan1

minh hong biet cach chay internet 8 ban nao thi giup minh voi minh thank nhiuu lam doa ak :innocent::shifty::shifty: :d :d

----------


## phuonganh2012

- trước tiên tải ie 8 về máy
- sau đó, nhấp đúp chuột vào ie8-windowsxp-x86-enu.exe để cài đặt bình thường.

----------

